# Best DIY Recipes 2017



## Rude Rudi (21/11/17)

With 2017 drawing to a close, I thought it would be apt to post the *BEST DIY* mixes we mixed this year!! 

It does not necessarily have to be a recipe released in 2017, as some classics are timeless... 

Post your absolute best and favourite *TOP 3 *recipes which you mixed in 2017, with a link to allow others to try them out. These recipes must be one of those scenarios where if you were stranded on an island, which 3 DIY juices will you take... 

This is going to be hard as I mixed just over 300 juices this year and to narrow it down to 3 is challenging to say the least...

I'll kick it off with my top 3:

Creme de Orange - I love this stuff and use the base for various adaptions. This demonstrates that simple 2 or 3 ingredient recipes can kick ass and wins my vote in my top 3. In addition, this stuff is ready to go after 3 days - winner winner!!!
KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! A kiwi banana custard, masterfully crafted by Tootall. This recipe blends 2 opposing and contrasting flavours beautifully into an oral orgasm of epic proportions... Make it and see for yourself...
Strawnana Custard - an absolute classic. A simple combination, perfectly balanced to create one of the best recipes around. Many have tried to adapt, improve or alter this one and they have all failed dismally. 

I spot a pattern...

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/17)

Awesome thread @Rude Rudi! Challenging for sure.

My top three:

Guitari by our own @Patrick, a awesome peach lemonade with real fizz. For HRH is has dethroned VM Berry Blaze as the one and only juice she vapes. Always in my rotation too.
Rhubarb Brûlée. I just took @rogue zombie's tasty base and added a bit of INW Rhubarb. All credit to @rogue zombie. Something different with the sweet and the bitter, and I never tire of this juice.

Perique Vapure, with some adjustments over time this has become my top tobacco juice. Dark and bold with just enough sweet added by the FA Caramel.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/11/17)

@vicTor have a look here this might just push you more over the edge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (21/11/17)

Oh wow! Only 3??? 

OK... Top 3 would be... in no particular order...
Banana Moon Pie - Just seriously delicious Banana
Jungle Cookies - A brilliant Zoo Biscuit by @moonunit 
Boosted - A brilliant Strawberry Cheesecake by MrColdOne

But I also have to give honorary mention to:
Groolberry Creamcake
Nutterz - by @KZOR 
Peanut butter Ice Cream - by MrColdOne
Raspberry Cheesecake - by MrColdOne
Tony's Revenge - by Steamroom

Ok wait... I am noticing MrColdOne in here quite often... never realised that to be honest... I'm gonna have to look at more of his recipes... we clearly have the same taste!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (21/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> @vicTor have a look here this might just push you more over the edge.



been in and out of here @antonherbst but let me take my baby steps tonight, feedback to follow

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (21/11/17)

This is fast becommig my definitive guide to must try diy recipies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tanja (21/11/17)

Raindance said:


> This is fast becommig my definitive guide to must try diy recipies!


I absolutely agree! I'm gonna have to jump out of my comfort zone and try some of these weird and wonderful recipes that I could never have imagined myself vaping... 

Then again... I never thought I would enjoy banana vapes either... I don't even like real bananas!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (21/11/17)

I go through most of the mixes listed in the tobacco thread but these stand out I would guess

Athos by @Viper_SA - A simple three part recipe. A gentle salted tobacco taste with a hint of sweetness with smoke and fire.
Perique Vapour - With @Andre special additions for some in your face tobacco
and lately Dark Latakia Vapour less the menthol - more in your face tobacco less the peppery Perique from the one above.

Just goes to show that it is the simple stuff that works.

Those are the tobaccos but I must post this here as well as it is the only non tobacco that I vape
Andre's Mate - Nice cool and refreshing mint chocolate

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (21/11/17)

Not easy to choose only 3, but somehow I always have these ready (in no particular order):
*Cinnaple Fritter*, can"t get enough of this one, very accurate and entirely enjoyable. Good SNV, best after a week.
Full recipe and flavour notes: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/248629/Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity]
*Ella's Shorthbread Biscuit*, most versatile recipe I've ever tried. Great on it's own, but also as a base for various nuts, creams or fruits. 
Unlimited possibilities. Good fresh, but gets better with time.
Full recipe and notes: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/550035/Ella's Shortbread Biscuit
*Rhodonite*, definitely not forgiving as the other 2. You have to be very accurate with measurements, or delicate balance of flavours gets easily broken. 
Absolute heaven if you make it right. Good after a week, best after a month.
Full recipe, notes and video: https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/17/rhodonite/

Full credit and many thanks to the respective creators: DoD returnity, Ella Robinson (Betamax) and DoD Enyawreklaw.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/11/17)

Shoo, this is difficult. I have mostly been messing around, trying to create original - which has been a painful blow to the ego 

These are the few that I have been making monthly, so would get my vote.

In order of preference:

1.) Andre's Mate (now using JF Choc)
2.) In da Godda Vidda 
3.) Grack Juice
4.) Pistachio RY4
5.) Charlie Noble Canary Coulis

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hallucinated_ (22/11/17)

*Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes on steriods -Steamroom*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001

*Dinner Lady a Lemon Tart Remix - Dazcole*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504

*Strawberry Shortcake Bar - NotCharlesMansion*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/63

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (22/11/17)

For me the three I would choose if I where stranded on an island:
Awsome strawberry my own mix:
3% tfa Bavarian cream
3% tfa cheesecake Graham crust
1% fa Vienna cream
1% fa marshmallow
2% tfa strawberry
2% inw shisha strawberry
2% tfm cc sweet strawberry
2% tfa vanilla custard
Tigers blood: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/45957
Think this one is my most mixed one for this year just love this stuff.
Pebble cream bronut:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26478

On a side note think I would go mad if I only had to vape three juices.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RichJB (22/11/17)

I continued making my Simply Cannoli, Funfetti, Sugar Cookies and Cream staples. I tried a lot of new recipes but nothing really hit the spot for me. Imo it seemed a quiet year for recipes, although that perception is influenced by me hitting the Back button every time I see a Flv-laden new recipe on ATF. If you didn't have lots of Flv, there wasn't much to make in 2017. 

I guess that Mango Sticky Rice, In A Godda Da Vida, Longing and Cardinal or Abuela will all feature in Wayne's list. I had First Rule on all of them so haven't made any of them.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DirtyD (22/11/17)

My 3 favourites for 2017 - most DIY'ed (in no particular order as all three are awesome)

1. Aloha by @KZOR - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-507597

Super cold , awesome tasting locally made recipe - This is one of my ADV's, I love it 

2. Raspberry Custard by Coop34 - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/287875/Raspberry Custard

I loved this recipe for about 5 months, it was literally my go to everyday , over vaped it and giving it some rest, but will always go back to this recipe

3. Clone of SICBOY's M.B.Y.C by Alisa - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/142712/Clone of Sicboy M.B.Y.C. (adapted)

If you have ever tasted Tinroof Ice Cream by Woolies, this is like vaping that to me and a few of my friends, it tastes like heaven and has been a regular in my DIY arsenal

----

Looking forward to see the other DIY'ers favourites and to mix them up

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hallucinated_ (22/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I continued making my Simply Cannoli, Funfetti, Sugar Cookies and Cream staples. I tried a lot of new recipes but nothing really hit the spot for me. Imo it seemed a quiet year for recipes, although that perception is influenced by me hitting the Back button every time I see a Flv-laden new recipe on ATF. If you didn't have lots of Flv, there wasn't much to make in 2017.
> 
> I guess that Mango Sticky Rice, In A Godda Da Vida, Longing and Cardinal or Abuela will all feature in Wayne's list. I had First Rule on all of them so haven't made any of them.


I really dig the Funfetti but for me flavour notes only come through if a take a pause after inhale nd then exhale, it is so strange

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (22/11/17)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I really dig the Funfetti but for me flavour notes only come through if a take a pause after inhale nd then exhale, it is so strange



I should give this a go next time I mix funfetti I love the stuff but my last batch I could not taste anything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (22/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I continued making my Simply Cannoli, Funfetti, Sugar Cookies and Cream staples. I tried a lot of new recipes but nothing really hit the spot for me. Imo it seemed a quiet year for recipes, although that perception is influenced by me hitting the Back button every time I see a Flv-laden new recipe on ATF. If you didn't have lots of Flv, there wasn't much to make in 2017.
> 
> I guess that Mango Sticky Rice, In A Godda Da Vida, Longing and Cardinal or Abuela will all feature in Wayne's list. I had First Rule on all of them so haven't made any of them.


I was lucky enough to get some of that Abuela. Lovely stuff.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (23/11/17)

Bump.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (23/11/17)

Well I've only been doing DIY for 2 weeks so I don't have much to add 

From the 4 recipes I made, Cuprian is the best Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream I have ever tasted, I have bought a few local ones which I never finished. 

Will definitely tackle a few on this thread in the coming week.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (24/11/17)

I truly believe that this is the best place to be and to get recipies so here goes with what has been keeping me going:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/136743/Seven Seas Clone - by Jdowns77 - Cool watermelon and strawberry, current daily rotation

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1313632/Strawberry kiwi white grape - bi Iliaas - Cool kiwi taste, wanted something more in line with Trinity Ice, but added some WS23, enjoying this one, current daily rotation.

Steeping : The wait is killing me, all from this site,
Groot, Tropix and Cinnister by @KZOR
Banana Moon Pie and Guitari as per @Tanja (with a j, not a y, got it right this time)
Simply Cannoli by @RichJB
Tomorrow's mixing will also include Hertzoggies by @Rude Rudi,cannot wait.
Have been sneaking in and out and gained immense knowledge from all on this thread. Thanks for the recipe suggestions and the detailed discussions, that dug the hole for me! See you all at the bottom, if that exists, and looking forward to great mixing for all.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shatter (24/11/17)

another straight forward mix thats lekker for a 1st or 5th time is *Manzana Loca(Crazy apple in Spanish) *from the VapeCon 2017 DIY competition  https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-diy-e-liquid-competition.t40209/page-3#post-576873

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (27/11/17)

Well I've only been DIY'ing a short while so haven't really got that much experience, but my favorite 3 finds have been:

Creme De Orange
Simply Cannoli
My Dude

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Well I've only been DIY'ing a short while so haven't really got that much experience, but my favorite 3 finds have been:
> 
> Creme De Orange
> Simply Cannoli
> My Dude


Same on this side, just starting but have to agree on the simply cannoli, done 25ml since last night. Will have to fit in a mixing session tonight as well to do some more and wish the days away while steeping, Creme de orange, waiting for vape mail as rule 1 applied. What is the my dude you referring to, if available where can I get the recipy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (27/11/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Same on this side, just starting but have to agree on the simply cannoli, done 25ml since last night. Will have to fit in a mixing session tonight as well to do some more and wish the days away while steeping, Creme de orange, waiting for vape mail as rule 1 applied. What is the my dude you referring to, if available where can I get the recipy?



Think it's this one: https://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/19/the-my-dude-recipe-my-man-remix/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (27/11/17)

Friep said:


> Think it's this one: https://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/19/the-my-dude-recipe-my-man-remix/


Thanks @Friep - that's the one @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/17)

@Friep @Lawrence A , thanks for the link, looks tasty, will give it a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (7/12/17)

It's really hard to nail down what the BEST is for me, it seems to change daily almost depending on the mood and situation. The only way I could think to trim my list down would be to post it in volume mixed so:

1) Sadlad's Cinnamon Toast Crunch 
Love cinnamon, love cereals, love this. I add one drop FLV rich cinnamon and one drop CAP super sweet per 50ml lately.
2) *Blueberry Creamcake* 
Rage took this recipe down for some reason but I can't get enough of the stuff. I've got it saved but not sure on the ethics about posting it.
3) Simply Cannoli 
Was almost a tie for third place with Funfetti and Pistachio RY4U but my 100ml steep bottle of this finished just before the other two so it grabs the spot.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Strontium (7/12/17)

I'm gonna be boring but so what, my top recipes are the same as last year. 

In no particular order 

Funfetti 
Simple Cannoli 
Sugar Cookie and cream 

Special mention to

Dinner lady by dazcole 
Rhodonite 
Pebbles
Obsidian

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RichJB (8/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> 2) *Blueberry Creamcake*
> Rage took this recipe down for some reason but I can't get enough of the stuff.



Thanks for the confirmation, I have it in my app under Rage's name, but then couldn't find it on ATF anymore. I thought I was going crazy. I'd also take this down in his shoes. It is exactly what you'd expect from Rage: creamy smooth, beautifully balanced, nuanced, delicious. It has become my fifth ADV. Glad I got the recipe while it was still available.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Curtis Mortimer (17/1/18)

Hey there guys and girls 
These recipes are used for 100ml bottles? I'm looking at making some of these delicious flavours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (17/1/18)

Curtis Mortimer said:


> Hey there guys and girls
> These recipes are used for 100ml bottles? I'm looking at making some of these delicious flavours.


Hi Curtis and welcome to the forum.

Most ingredients are presented as % of total volume so you can make from 10ml to 10L if you wish. Not sure if any of the recipes you saw do not list percentages, if there is please just point it out and we will see what we can do.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrDeedz (28/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! A kiwi banana custard, masterfully crafted by Tootall. This recipe blends 2 opposing and contrasting flavours
> 
> I spot a pattern...


@Rude Rudi : hey bud. Where do you get DFS Holy Vanilla? thinking of trying your recipe as my 1st DIY attempt, Does anyone have a DFS Holy Vanilla they not using that they willing to sell?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777 (28/3/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Rude Rudi : hey bud. Where do you get DFS Holy Vanilla? thinking of trying your recipe as my 1st DIY attempt, Does anyone have a DFS Holy Vanilla they not using that they willing to sell?



Blck has them

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/3/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Rude Rudi : hey bud. Where do you get DFS Holy Vanilla? thinking of trying your recipe as my 1st DIY attempt, Does anyone have a DFS Holy Vanilla they not using that they willing to sell?


https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/diyfs/products/holy-vanilla-concentrate-diyfs

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (28/3/18)

thanks guys I'm already placing an order with the flavor world, group buy @ work, I rather buy from an individual instead of buying 1 concentrate from BLK and the shipping cost more if u get me LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrDeedz (29/3/18)

So my DIY Pros Please assist or comment ASAP, I need to place my order soon online, What replacement would you use if you really had to for DFS Holy Vanilla? something in CAP, FA or TFA . I'm not too clued up on concentrate profiles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/3/18)

MrDeedz said:


> So my DIY Pros Please assist or comment ASAP, I need to place my order soon online, What replacement would you use if you really had to for DFS Holy Vanilla? something in CAP, FA or TFA . I'm not too clued up on concentrate profiles.


TFA Vanilla Bourbon will be a very worthy replacement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (29/3/18)

Andre said:


> TFA Vanilla Bourbon will be a very worthy replacement.


Dankie bro u a star!
Hmm however most guys are using Vanilla Bourbon in Tobacco Honey kind of recipes and Holy vanilla is used in mainly Custard type deserts. Im gonna attempt the KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! from @Rude Rudi . Not sure if the Vanilla bourbon is the best fit if I apply logic?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/3/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Dankie bro u a star!
> Hmm however most guys are using Vanilla Bourbon in Tobacco Honey kind of recipes and Holy vanilla is used in mainly Custard type deserts. Im gonna attempt the KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! from @Rude Rudi . Not sure if the Vanilla bourbon is the best fit if I apply logic?


It will work - I have used it successfully in custard recipes in place of Holy. See some notes here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (29/3/18)

@Andre : *FA Vanilla Bourbon. *


Andre said:


> It will work - I have used it successfully in custard recipes in place of Holy. See some notes here.


after opening my mouth I did some research bru, you are damn SPOT ON LOL, my bad and thanks again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrDeedz (4/4/18)

already ordered the FA Vanilla Bourbon and today BLK Vapor responded saying i can come in and collect 1 concentrate, a perfectionist aint always a strength but gona get the HOLY VANILLA CONCENTRATE (DIYFS) just so that I dont mess up Rudis recipe lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> already ordered the FA Vanilla Bourbon and today BLK Vapor responded saying i can come in and collect 1 concentrate, a perfectionist aint always a strength but gona get the HOLY VANILLA CONCENTRATE (DIYFS) just so that I dont mess up Rudis recipe lol


That should be *TFA* Vanilla Bourbon? Not FA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (4/4/18)

Andre said:


> That should be *TFA* Vanilla Bourbon? Not FA.


correct FA. Will use it for something else, collecting the Holy vanilla from BLK VAPOR after work so Im sorted. cool friendly oke that went out of hes way to meet me after hours just for 1 concentrate, Legend, gona do the recipe to the "T" . thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> correct FA. Will use it for something else, collecting the Holy vanilla from BLK VAPOR after work so Im sorted. cool friendly oke that went out of hes way to meet me after hours just for 1 concentrate, Legend, gona do the recipe to the "T" . thanks


Ah, ok. Great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakes247GP (10/5/18)

Hi Guys

Great post Rudi.
Been vaping just 3 juices for the past couple of months Rocket Puppy, Smoking Snake and Apple Bacco.
I think it’s time for me to come out of my comfort zone and start exploring.
I just mixed up some Strawnana and it’s busy steeping...

It will be looking constantly to this post for more go-to-try recipes

BIG, BIG UPS!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

